# Coconut oil for face/ vitamin e oil



## charish (Jul 14, 2006)

hey i remember a while back there was a discussion on coconut oil but i don't remember what it said. it's good for lines on your face? oh and what about vitamin e oil. i have some w/ coconut oil in it.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 14, 2006)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...conut+oil.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...king+Skin.html

read those threads. they've got great info on coconut oil. the second one is how to get younger looking skin with other additional tips.


----------



## charish (Jul 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...conut+oil.html
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...king+Skin.html

read those threads. they've got great info on coconut oil. the second one is how to get younger looking skin with other additional tips.

thankx jen


----------



## troysympatico (May 4, 2007)

can i use coconut oil as replacement for my

night cream?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *troysympatico* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can i use coconut oil as replacement for my night cream?

yeah, just dont apply loads you only need a little bit.


----------



## Ken (Sep 16, 2009)

To keep young and youthful and soft, it needs both moisture and emollience. Coconut oil may work, but we've found that lanolin, grapeseed oil, and safflour oil work very well. muracream works very well.


----------

